# Starting a Business in Hong Kong



## madq (Mar 13, 2013)

I am quite new to this site. I am a US citizen and want to start a teaching business in Hong Kong. A while back, did some research, but seemed like only way was to pay a company to help me start.
Any info appreciated - the more specific the better.
:tea:


----------

